# What Does Your Church Use for Elements in Communion?



## C. M. Sheffield (May 5, 2017)

What does your church use for elements in the Lord's Supper? Be specific. I am really just curious what different churches use. 

And I'd rather this not become a debate on what should be used. That is not my purpose. I think we are all aware of the different views relating to that question.


----------



## OPC'n (May 5, 2017)

bread and wine and grape juice for those who can't have wine


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 5, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> bread and wine and grape juice for those who can't have wine


Do you know what kind of bread it is?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> bread and wine and grape juice for those who can't have wine


Ditto; and while I don't think it is for any reason, a sour dough loaf, broken in the action, but already carved up for the passing; no common cup; the thimble things.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 5, 2017)

Bread (whatever is on sale at the bakery on Saturday) and wine (in tiny plastic cups).


----------



## OPC'n (May 5, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Do you know what kind of bread it is?


ummm....only that it looks like a homemade loaf of bread but it's not and is very soft on the inside. It's not like sour dough...it's just normal. The pastor breaks it in half and we also use the tiny glasses.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 5, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> ......and we also use the tiny shot glasses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 5, 2017)

Anyone use the little crackers or wafers?


----------



## OPC'n (May 5, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


>


that doesn't sound good does it? i changed it


----------



## jwithnell (May 5, 2017)

I make an unleavened flat bread and it's served by the elders with wine.


----------



## Silas22 (May 5, 2017)

Baptist crackers and *ahem* tiny glasses.


----------



## lynnie (May 5, 2017)

Broken up matzoh and little disposable plastic cups of grape juice.


----------



## Dachaser (May 5, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> What does your church use for elements in the Lord's Supper? Be specific. I am really just curious what different churches use.
> 
> And I'd rather this not become a debate on what should be used. That is not my purpose. I think we are all aware of the different views relating to that question.


Bread and welchs grape juice...


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 5, 2017)

Homemade bread and Welch's grape juice in little "juice" glasses.


----------



## Brian R. (May 5, 2017)

I have to say I'm astonished at all of the grape juice. Not wanting to distract from the OP, just find it surprising...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2017)

I would not choose to go back to juice if looking for a new church. I understand why some churches that use mainly wine, offer the option, and in my church's case I think it is just a couple. I didn't know we did this actually, but found out when I accidentally got a juice one time, either mis-filled or I got someone's designated juice.


Brian R. said:


> I have to say I'm astonished at all of the grape juice. Not wanting to distract from the OP, just find it surprising...


----------



## Beezer (May 5, 2017)

Our church uses small thin circle wafers and Welch's grape juice.


----------



## Jack K (May 5, 2017)

Matzoh-like cracker pieces and grape juice in tiny plastic cups. I'm told that the crackers are due to a long-gone elder who insisted unleavened was the only right way to do it, but that now this is just done because change will inevitably upset someone, and the crackers are easy.


----------



## Brian R. (May 5, 2017)

We use a common bread and fermented wine from a common cup.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## KMK (May 5, 2017)

Little pieces of cracker and little cups of grape juice.


----------



## Philip (May 5, 2017)

Pre-broken wafers and manischewitz (non-alcoholic and gluten-free options are available as well). Common cup.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 5, 2017)

Regular bakery bread and wine in individual cups (with a few grape juice). This is standard in the Reformed churches I've served.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 5, 2017)

Bread and grape juice. I grudging say that but they have stated so as not to cause alcoholics to stumble, presumably as opposed to fundamentalist reasons.
No intinction either.


----------



## Warren (May 5, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> What does your church use for elements in the Lord's Supper? Be specific. I am really just curious what different churches use.
> 
> And I'd rather this not become a debate on what should be used. That is not my purpose. I think we are all aware of the different views relating to that question.


Wine or juice and some sort of bread. I've been to two churches where dipping the bread in wine was a big deal.

If RCs can acknowledge Jesus and the disciples knew the difference between blood and wine, tissue and bread, why do we Protestants make such a big deal about how these things may be, only to side with temperance movements against the use of a particular element (wine) in the ritual which Christ ordained? Even if the RCs actually believe they re-sacrifice Jesus, they say the sacrifice is "mystical", where our churches will debate what elements are effectual or lawful, and we always seem to accommodate personal preference in the matter. I can't help but be amazed by the hills we'll die on.

Also, no offense OP, but if you're already aware of the different traditions, how can you be curious what different churches will use?


----------



## TylerRay (May 5, 2017)

We use a common cup of wine, and eat from a common loaf of bread. Most recently, the bread was gluten free, and it may be from here on out. We partake of the elements around a table.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## OPC'n (May 5, 2017)

I see a potential problem with the usage of a common cup bc of flu/colds/meningitis. People can have the beginnings of these contagions without realizing they have them and spread them to the rest of the congregation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 5, 2017)

Our church uses the little crackers and Welch's. I have Celiac and have to remember to bring gluten-free bread.


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2017)

Round wafers and grape juice in the tiny disposable plastic cups (the juice, not the wafers).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2017)

Wish that could go without saying in the PCA.


Edward said:


> in the tiny disposable plastic cups (the juice, not the wafers).


----------



## kodos (May 5, 2017)

Fermented wine in the plastic thimbles and leavened bread, with the communicants seated around a common table.


----------



## jwithnell (May 5, 2017)

The use of modern matso is interesting: at best, it reflects a fencing upon fencing with elaborate details for how quickly the bread is cooked, piercing so air won't puff it, etc.


----------



## earl40 (May 5, 2017)

Crackers is what I partake in, and the rest of the congregation partakes of grape juice along with the crackers. Praying that I will be able soon to partake of the proper element of wine.


----------



## bookslover (May 6, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> I see a potential problem with the usage of a common cup bc of flu/colds/meningitis. People can have the beginnings of these contagions without realizing they have them and spread them to the rest of the congregation.



I agree with this. Common cup not a good idea. I guess they didn't know about germs yet in the 16th and 17th centuries.


----------



## bookslover (May 6, 2017)

We use unleavened (I think) crackers and wine and grape juice in those little plastic shot-glass-like thingees.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 6, 2017)

bookslover said:


> I agree with this. Common cup not a good idea. I guess they didn't know about germs yet in the 16th and 17th centuries.



For those who use a common cup, I'm curious as to why. Would the disciples at the last supper not have each had their own cup of wine?


----------



## Afterthought (May 6, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> For those who use a common cup, I'm curious as to why. Would the disciples at the last supper not have each had their own cup of wine?


It is simply trying to keep close to the original institution. Although there are some who import religious significance to it too.
https://reformedbooksonline.com/?s=common+cup
https://www.puritanboard.com/search/225145/?q=common+cup&o=relevance



OPC'n said:


> I see a potential problem with the usage of a common cup bc of flu/colds/meningitis. People can have the beginnings of these contagions without realizing they have them and spread them to the rest of the congregation.


Not a nurse, so the most I can say is that I do not know of any who have become ill due to a suspicion of using the common cup. The below article has some detail concerning the healthiness of the common cup, although I do not have the medical knowledge to verify it. One of the threads linked above also brings up the point about germs carried from breathing on and handling the bread.
http://www.puritans.net/news/commoncup050605.htm


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 6, 2017)

Calvin had to deal with this but I forget if it had to do with suspending the sacrament in time of plague or if it had to do with those afraid to partake because of such illness going around the congregation anding allow such to partake first (not sure that is a solution if everyone is afraid of getting sick), or if both pertained to Calvin's Geneva, but I read something like that recently. I don't think there are any properties that prevent sharing germs and getting sick in wine or the cup (I think on a older thread on this topic someone linked to a Lutheran who was a MD who flatly disputed the idea germs were not shared); certainly given what we know about germs on hands, everyone handling the bread is just as much an occasion to pass the germs


----------



## yeutter (May 6, 2017)

Like all historic Anglican Churches we use wine [either port or sherry] and unleavened wafers. We use a common cup, a silver chalice. Allow me to note, silver has antimicrobial qualities not found in steel, bronze, or chrome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 6, 2017)

Wine (Pinot Noir, multiple small cups) and Matzo (gluten-free) that are broken by the deacon in the front of the congregation. No intinction.


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> everyone handling the bread is just as much an occasion to pass the germs



That's why I try to scope out where they will start a new platter, or find a non-picked over area on the platter. And after cleaning up the used cups, it's hand sanitizer, then soap and water, then another shot of the sanitizer.


----------



## TylerRay (May 6, 2017)

Although the original post explicitly said the following, I'll point out that, in our congregation, if someone is sick, or has been sick, he usually drinks from the cup last. We had just such an instance when we celebrated the Supper a couple of weeks ago.



C. M. Sheffield said:


> And I'd rather this not become a debate on what should be used. That is not my purpose. I think we are all aware of the different views relating to that question.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 6, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> in our congregation, if someone is sick, or has been sick, he usually drinks from the cup last. We had just such an instance when we celebrated the Supper a couple of weeks ago.



An excellent instance of the Supper being the Lord's Supper and not an opportunity for self-interest (i.e., 1 Cor 11.20). That is lovely, Tyler. Thanks for sharing that encouraging account. 

I love seeing the saints partake at the Table. It's one of my absolute favorite aspects of eldership. Sweet moments of weak and strong together feeding on Christ by faith.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zsmcd (May 8, 2017)

Regular bread broken into pieces and red wine in the thimbles. We also have grape juice.


----------



## Ray (May 8, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> We use a common bread and fermented wine from a common cup.


I wish we had Common Cup and Common Bread ;( I'm glad your church is faithful to the Regulative Principle on this particular issue. I whole heartily believe this is what Scripture clearly teaches on how we are commanded to distribute the elements.


----------



## Ray (May 8, 2017)

We use wine in thimble cups and grape juice in center ring and cut up white sandwich bread. We practice weekly communion.


----------



## BGF (May 9, 2017)

Pre-cut leavened bread and grape juice in the thimbles.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 9, 2017)

For those of you who do common cup, do you find it strange to share your saliva with other women, and having women sharing their saliva with other men? It's just a mental hurdle that stands out to me that I would have to consider if set before me. With men I would have no problem, but with women, that's a different story. Kind of like I wouldn't share a milkshake with any woman who's not my wife.


----------



## MW (May 9, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> For those of you who do common cup, do you find it strange to share your saliva with other women, and having women sharing their saliva with other men? It's just a mental hurdle that stands out to me that I would have to consider if set before me. With men I would have no problem, but with women, that's a different story. Kind of like I wouldn't share a milkshake with any woman who's not my wife.



Christ instituted this action for the purpose of "sharing;" that is a part of what koinonia/communion means -- joint participation. Take away the common cup or loaf and you still have the moral symbolism connected with it. By moral intention you are still "sharing" with other people. Not only other women, but other men are involved also. This indicates that the "sharing" is on the level of what "brethren" have in common. There is nothing here to even hint that the action intrudes on the exclusive domain of the marital bond.


----------



## Wayne (May 10, 2017)

An earlier thread, with focus on the use of shortbread:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/communion-bread-with-a-focus-on-shortbread.69770/

The Covenant Presbyterian Church in St. Louis uses a slightly modified shortbread, which it turns out is a rather Scottish thing to do.


----------



## RobertYettle (May 10, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> For those of you who do common cup, do you find it strange to share your saliva with other women, and having women sharing their saliva with other men? It's just a mental hurdle that stands out to me that I would have to consider if set before me. With men I would have no problem, but with women, that's a different story. Kind of like I wouldn't share a milkshake with any woman who's not my wife.



We use common cup at our Church. We use a silver chalice. Someone who is sick that week will voluntarily use an individual cup.

I go back to the verse:

“In the same way also [Jesus] took the cup after supper, and when He had given thanks, He gave it to them, saying: ‘Drink of it, *all of you*;* this cup* is the new testament in My blood, which is shed for you for the forgiveness of sins’” 


When you mention the milkshake... I'm curious as to how many others find this uncomfortable? What kind of situation were you in when this happened? It's funny because when I read this I was reminded of years ago when Alma (my wife) and I were out to dinner with some friends, and her friend (a woman) said something along the line of "here try mine", and she had used the same fork.... now, is this considered "wrong"?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 10, 2017)

I guess I'm just thinking that I personally wouldn't share a drink with my wife's friend who happens to be a girl. Though it isn't sensual, I just have a tough time imagining sharing saliva with a woman who's not my wife. That's just me though. I was seeing your thoughts on it.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 10, 2017)

My refusal to consent to add-in grape juice along with wine in the Lord's Supper was one of the factors at play in my call being dissolved.

A family invites you to a dinner party. You say, "Can I bring anything?" They say, "Yes, please. A bottle of wine would be great." You show up with a bottle of grape juice. Have you honored your host?


----------



## OPC'n (May 10, 2017)

yeutter said:


> Like all historic Anglican Churches we use wine [either port or sherry] and unleavened wafers. We use a common cup, a silver chalice. Allow me to note, silver has antimicrobial qualities not found in steel, bronze, or chrome.


You're correct about this. I have clothes that have silver woven in them which kills bacteria.


----------



## earl40 (May 11, 2017)

Parakaleo said:


> My refusal to consent to add-in grape juice along with wine in the Lord's Supper was one of the factors at play in my call being dissolved.
> 
> A family invites you to a dinner party. You say, "Can I bring anything?" They say, "Yes, please. A bottle of wine would be great." You show up with a bottle of grape juice. Have you honored your host?



Now that is a tough situation. Tyranny of the RE's where they take responsibility that they ought not to take.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (May 11, 2017)

At my church, there is a rotation schedule among the ladies which determines who will bake the communion bread for the week. During the service, pastor splits the loaf and the elders distribute it to the congregation.

We drink from tiny cups of wine. There are also tiny cups of grape juice, and they are specifically set aside for those who cannot have wine (it causes flare-ups of symptoms of several members' illnesses). Even those are further diluted with water.


----------



## TylerRay (May 11, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> For those of you who do common cup, do you find it strange to share your saliva with other women, and having women sharing their saliva with other men?


We don't share saliva--just wine.


----------



## TylerRay (May 11, 2017)

Parakaleo said:


> My refusal to consent to add-in grape juice along with wine in the Lord's Supper was one of the factors at play in my call being dissolved.


God will honor that, brother.


----------

